# Alpha Forever modular environment



## Pier (Jun 20, 2022)

I was watching this video and wondered what the guy was using which seems super cool:




It's a node-based sound design modular environment called Alpha Forever:









Alpha Forever - Modular Sound Design Plugin


Alpha Forever is a modular VST plugin / sound design tool / node editor. It allows the user to create custom instruments and effects in uncompromised quality. No matter if it is just an echo or a polyphonic synth, the usage is convenient and as quick as possible.




www.afmodular.com






Reminds me of Reaktor but (a priori) the UX seems way better.


----------



## Paul_xyz (Jun 25, 2022)

to save people checking: windows only


----------

